# pt and pd syrup



## 24kgold (Jul 12, 2012)

When I boil down the pt pd to a syrup before adding the ammonium chloride is it a must to add 3x water volume or can I add the ammonium chloride without 3x water. What is the difference. Will it affect the precipitation.


----------



## Palladium (Jul 12, 2012)

Palladium likes to drop from a concentrated solution.

http://www.goldnscrap.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=79alladium-refining-tutorial&catid=40latinum-group-metals&Itemid=

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltrltl4iau0&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------

